# Simultaneous laparoscopy and HSG...



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello girls
Hope someone here on FF might be able to help/advise me.   
After *3* ICSI tx cycles which all ended in *BFN* I recently had a hysteroscopy done under *GA*. The cons thinks I may have _a unicornuate uterus _ and has arranged for me to have a simultaneous Lap 'n' Dye and HSG  under *GA* in a couple of weeks time. I work full-time and have informed my boss that I will be off on the day of the surgery as I have to have a 'hospital procedure' done that day. She thankfully knows about my horrendous tx history to date but I've not had a chance to bring her up to speed on this latest development. I was wondering if any of you could advise me on how painful you think the procedure will be and how much time you think I might need off work to recover afterwards. I have had a HSG halted before now due to my legs going into spasm. - I'm a nervous wreck when it comes to all things medical connected with 'down below'. - I have also had a previous lap 'n' dye  done under *GA* but as it coincided with my hols I didn't need to take time off work. 
Sorry this message is so long-winded. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi justone.

I too am waiting for my appt to go for a laporoscopy. And i would like to know the same thing.
Alot of the things iv already read on here point to people taking up to 2 weeks off after. A women i work with had 1 recently and she too was off for 2 weeks after, but she did have a procedure to get rid of endo at the same time, so not sure if that would make a difference!

Hoping we get some replies.

Bunny xx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi again Bunny.   
How are things with you?
I also read on another thread that a lot of people take 2 weeks off after a lap'n'dye but was wondering   if it was uber painful   to have them done simultaneously as my cons has planned for me. Have you got your date yet? Mine is planned for 26 Sept.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Having had both seperately I wouldn't have thought it would make any difference to have them together as the laparoscopy is the much more invasive and painful one of the two.


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Piepig
Thanks for your post.     That is really reassuring to know.     
I am approaching the procedure with some trepidation as I had such a bad experience with my previous HSG.   I am so glad this time that I will be under GA for it.   I didn't find the previous laparosopy so bad as it was under GA too.   It took me a few weeks to recover but as I was off work on hols at the time, I didn't really mind. 
Thanks again Piepig.


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi justone.

Things ok here ta!

Hows you?

I think piepig is right, i doubt having both procedures done together will make any difference to how you feel after, as the lap and dye is the most invasive procedure and like you said you will be under GA.
I didnt have a very nice experience wuth my hsg a few years ago either!


Thought id let you know iv had my lap and dye appointment through and its the 19th of september!


Bunny xx


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi justone,

Firstly, sorry that you have had 3 failed cycles   it's very tough .

I had a laparascopy and dye test done at the same time last year (they removed a large ovarian cyst at the same time). I had it done as a day case so went home later that evening. I had a week off work then went back to my normal duties includes light lifting/moving. I got an infection in my wounds so ended up with a course of antibiotics (and a slightly bigger scar on one side)
The worst thing for me was my first AF after, it was very heavy and very painful.

Hope that helps and good luck. Just a query but seeing as you have had 3 cycles already, was your possible unicornate uterus not picked up before?

Good luck

Barb x


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

*bunny73* and *barbs71* 
Hope you are both well.   
Delighted to hear *bunny73* that you got your date for your lap 'n' dye.  Your op is exactly a week ahead of mine! I spoke with my boss last week and told her I'd definitely be off work for the op and then I'd call her on the evening of the op to let her know how I got on... Like you *barbs71* my lap 'n' dye will be done as a day case. I have to go there for 1pm just like my hysteroscopy in July and DH will get a call to come and collect me when they deem me well enough to go home... I didn't get home until 9pm after it as the GA made me sick!  We can always compare notes afterwards *bunny73* can't we?  Sorry to hear of your post-op infection *barbs71*. Is there anything we can do to avoid that? Not looking forward to nasty  afterwards  but needs must I suppose! 
I had a 45 min appt with my wonderful GP last week. She's such a dote!    She was also flummoxed as to how I wasn't diagnosed with a _unicornuate uterus_ during the umpteen investigations I went through pre-tx.     She advised me to keep my stress levels as low as possible between now and the op so that I'm relaxed for the op and for what I'm told after the op...    She thinks that my notes may have been mislaid at the hospital or failing that the images taken during my previous lap 'n' dye may have got mixed up with someone else's... Either way       
I have been trying to take things nice and easy outside of work and am spending a fair bit of time at our holiday home by the coast which is blissfully peaceful


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

We can defo compare notes 

Iv told my work il be off for either 1 week or 2, depending on what they do during the procedure and how im feeling!

Wish i could feel relaxed at the mo, but work are really stressing me out! Why does your gp think its good to stay stress free on the run up to the procedure?!

I have to be at the hosp for 12pm next weds. I am a little anxious as when iv had sedation for my past EC's iv not come round very well after! Had GA after my miscarriage last year, so hopefully it will be ok.
Iv got my pre-op assessment this weds.

Barbs did you get spoken to on the day of your procedure about any findings/results?!

X


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I had a lap and dye the hysteroscopy and they tried to unblock my tubes for 45 minutes on a Tuesday and went back to work on Monday. I have to say I was still in quite a lot of pain for 2 weeks and had to hold my belly to cough and sneeze. I also had quite a lot of shoulder tip pain from the gas they used to expand the belly to get a view.

It was doable though.


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

*justone* I kept the wounds clean and dry but it was the stitches pushing their way out although I had been told that they were dissolvable

*bunny* No, I was sent a letter in the post with a result of the findings. I had queried with the nurse before discharge about seeing a doctor but was told that everyone was ok (clearly it wasn't as I had both tubes blocked )

Good luck guys

Barb x


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi again girls
*bunny73* My DM has vascular dementia and is currently living in a residential home specifically for people with dementia. Even though I come from a big family, because I have no children and because my home is closest to the residential home, I am expected to visit my DM every day even though I work full-time and commute an hour each way to my work while my DS who don't work (lucky them because they can afford not to do so!) and have children who are school-going age only visit her once a week at the absolute most. Accordingly due to all of this combined with a very stressful job, I get stressed and bear the brunt of everything connected with my DM's condition and well-being! When I complain about this, I am reminded by my DS '...but you don't have any children!' When I spend time at our holiday home by the coast I am literally out of reach and so my family can't get at me quite so much!!! So time by the coast is 'time out' for me! My GP is well aware of all this so this explains her advice! What happens in your pre-op assessment? I don't have one of those!   
*Holly/Mistletoe* Thanks for info re op. I don't intend returning to work until I feel 100% fit and well and pain free!   
*barb71* My cons  is the bee's knees! He makes a point of speaking to all his patients post-op when they wake up afterwards. His bedside manner is great! He came and sat and chatted with me for almost an hour after my hysteroscopy in July!


----------



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

Just to give good news, I had a lap and dye and it was really easy, a little bloating and pain but no worse than an egg collection or other procedure with light general anaesthetic. Certainly didn't take 2 weeks to recover. Good luck all those having them!!


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi *sazzasarah*
Thanks for your very reassuring post!    I really hope we all are as lucky as you were. Fingers crossed eh?     Best of luck in your surrogacy journey! May all your dreams come true!


----------



## Baai (Jun 19, 2012)

I had a lap and dye on a Thursday, was sick on the Friday because of the GA, but after that I was fine. I went back to work as normal on Monday. 
I had another lap a few months later to remove my tubes and this time, I suffered no effects of the GA at all and managed to get some work done the day after the surgery. 

Everyone responds differently, I suppose. I certainly didn't need a week off, let alone two. 

So take heart, it might not be too painful for you. Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## xKTx (Oct 19, 2011)

I had lap&dye in Feb and  i had a week off. To be honest the wounds caused me no bother it was the gas in my shoulders and chest that hurt the most but that cleared off after about 3 days . Good luck x


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi *Baai and xKTx* Hope you're both well.    Only getting time now to read and reply to your posts. Thanks for taking the time to read and reply to previous posts. I hope I'll be up and about soon after the surgery. To be honest I think I'm dreading what the cons has to say post surgery. I'm worried that he might say that this is the end of the road for DH and me re biological parenthood... There are other options re parenthood I know but after an eventful 8 years I don't think DH and I would be up for much more... We've had too many downs and not enough ups to be able to take much more... Only time will tell...


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Justone   

I wrote a post the other day and then it wouldnt post   , so have only just had time to come back on now!

Sorry to read about your DM and how your family dont seem to be very supportive with the situation, do they know about the other things re ttc that you are going through? Your holiday home sounds perfect to escape to for quality you time   

My pre-op assessmant was an appointment with a nurse to discuss the procedure, fill out the required paperwork, height weight check and information on the before's and afters! She said they do recomend a week off work. And she told me that the doctor will speak to me after about the results, which I was pleased about.

Was talking to my friend about the preocedure and she said 'you do realise you might need 2 weeks off work'!! So everyone says different! I think it really does depend on the individual and what thay actually have done during the procedure!
Iv told work that I will take a week and then see how I feel. Im a nursery nurse, so do alot of lifting toddlers etc, so I dont want to go back to soon and risk pulling my stomach or getting kicked or something!

I know its only a small procedure, but im starting to feel really nervous for some reason!!

Hope you've had a lovely weekend    

Bunny X


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi again *Bunny*
Hope you had a nice weekend!    I had a nice chilled out weekend with DH and furbabies at our holiday home.    
Not long now until your op...   think you are 100% right to take at least a week off work.    If your workplace is anything like mine, as soon as you're back, you're back and it's as if you've never been off and you're expected to do everything as per usual so definitely best take your time going back to work until you feel 100% fit and able not to mention pain-free....    It can't be easy for you being a nursery nurse being surrounded by LO every day when you are so keen to be a mum... 
I got all that weight/height stuff done before my hysteroscopy in July so hopefully that should do me for this time round too...   Hopefully your  will explain everything to you re your results etc really clearly so you know what your options are for the future...    
Try not to feel nervous about the op or you'll make me nervous too...   
I have an interview on Wed morning for a promotion at work and am starting to get nervous about it...    Truth be told I'm rubbish at interviews!    I have to work late on Tues night too so will not have much time for any prep for it...   
Re my family all my DS are fully aware of what we've been through but they just don't seem to get the  hell that is tx! They all have at least 2 LO and so they have never known the pain and angst involved in IF!      
Will finish here. Keep in touch! Take care!


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

*Bunny * 
Sincerely hope you're ok following your op today.          Try to take things nice and easy and be good to yourself in the coming days. 
I totally flunked the interview I had today.    Am deflated but what can I do?


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi justone,

Sorry i havent been by to update, iv had a bad week :-(!

My mum was rushed to hospital the night before my lap and she has since found out that she needs a triple heart bypass, so we are waiting to hear when she will have that done. She will be in hospital untill its done and she has recovered, and she has to go to another hospital for it, which sucks!!

Talk about bad timing, i should be used to it with my family though as one of us is always up the hosp!!

How are you? Thankyou for your pm.
Sorry to hear that you feel like your interview didnt go well, what makes you say that?!

B xxx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi *Bunny73*
Wow! You've really been through the wars!    Hope your mum is doing ok    and that she doesn't have to wait too long for her triple bypass.    It really takes its toll when one of our nearest and dearest is unwell, especially when they're waiting for surgery or on medical test results!     On 2 Oct 2009 my DS was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and passed away on 12 Nov. 2009. (RIP.) Earlier this year DH did living kidney donor for his DF. Thankfully it was a great success and both are doing really,really well!    although at the time it was really stressful for all of us! 
How are you coping with work and everything else that is going on?     Work is a great distraction for me as I'm so busy, I don't have much time to sit and dwell on stuff!   
Re my disastrous interview last week    well, after it was over and done with, DH rang me to find out how I'd got on literally seconds before my boss came in to talk to me about the interview! As we have a strict no mobile phone policy I dropped the phone to my feet without hanging up so had to endure the double embarrassment    of my boss telling me loads of places where I flunked in the interview  while DH listened in...    Thankfully DH was most sympathetic having heard the whole conversation and went out of his way to cheer me up that evening.   
I think that while it might have dented my self-esteem not getting the promotion, it might have been a blessing in disguise because we are due an official inspection at work any of these weeks plus with my op I'd have probably rushed back to work without giving myself a chance to recover probably...   
More from me later as visitors have just arrived!


----------

